# Kaufberatung: Notebook bis 700€



## strolch (8. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Bin momentan dringend auf der Suche nach einem Notebook bis 700€. 
Das einzige Spiel, was darauf laufen sollte, wäre eigentlich das noch nicht veröffentlichte Starcraft 2 . Ansonsten halt die üblichen kleinen Multimediaanwendungen...bissel Musik/Filme. Wichtig wäre mir noch ein HDMI-Anschluss für meinen Fernseher. 3GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher sollte es auch mindestens sein denke ich.

Eigentlich präferiere ich einen Laptop ohne Betriebssystem, da ich von meiner Uni aus sämtliche Win7 Lizenzen habe und das gesparte Geld sozusagen lieber in Hardware investiert hätte. Allerdings sind ja Notebooks ohne Betriebssystem eher rar gesäht. 

Das Angebot 
One Gaming Notebook D1108 by: One - ONE Computer Shop
von One finde ich auf den ersten Blick sehr ansprechend. Allerdings bin ich da mittlerweile aufgrund einiger Berichte über One was die Gehäusequalität etc. angeht ein wenig ins Zweifeln geraten :S

Sowas ähnliches bei mySN:

mySN® Schenker-Notebook

Wenn man das ein wenig modifiziert, sieht das doch ganz gut aus oder?

Bin bei der Fülle an Angeboten ein wenig ratlos. Weiß auch nicht, ob ich das mit dem "ohne Betriebssystem" nicht einfach vergessen sollte und stattdessen irgendwo anders was qualitativ hochwertiges bekomme. Vielleicht noch zur Info: Bei HP und Fujitsu bekäme ich 10% Rabatt.

Was haltet ihr von den beiden genannten Angeboten? Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar, da ich doch relativ bald einen neuen Laptop brauche. Mein Desktop-PC ist jetzt 6 Jahre alt und darauf kann ich unmöglich längere Arbeiten ohne Nervenzusammenbrüche schreiben!

Schönen Gruß
strolch


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2010)

"bei HP und Fujitsu 10% Rabatt" => in deren Webshop? Da sind die preise idR eh teurer als bei "freien" Shops 

Das hier wäre besser als das one (wegend er CPU) und kostet 610€: Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite Pro L500-1T5 und wäre somit auch günstiger, als wenn Du das mysn "aufrüstest"

Da is windows zwar dabei, aber so ab 400-500€ macht das vom Preis her so wenig aus, dass es sich nicht lohnt, das wegzulassen. Die großen Markenhersteller haben da halt Verträge mit MS, so dass die eine Windowslizenz kaum was kostet.


Ob das für Starcraft 2 reicht, kann Dir keiner sagen. So ein Notebook zu dem Preis, also: ein PC mit ner 8800GT oder AMD 3870, die bei aktuellen Spielen auch schon schwächeln, wäre schon 30-50% besser. Da gibt es auch erst ab 800-1000€ was besseres, was dann halt ca. wie ein Pc mit ner 8800GT wäre.


----------



## strolch (8. März 2010)

Hi Herbboy!

Danke dir erstmal für die fixe Antwort! 

Ich glaube schon, dass sich die 10% Rabatt nur auf die Webshops beziehen. Von daher ist der eigentlich wie du schon meintest eh hinfällig.^^

Was mir an deinem Toshiba schonmal gut gefällt, dass das RAM DDR3 ist. Was ich bei solchen Systemen dann aber doch stark verwunderlich finde, dass bei 4GB Ram kein 64Bit Betriebssystem mitgeliefert wird. Ok sollte jetzt in meinem Fall aufgrund der Lizenzen kein Problem sein.
Sollte aber die Festplatte nicht besser 7200rpm haben? 

Gibt es bei Notebooks eigentlich "führende" Hersteller oder nehmen sich die Anbieter von DELL,HP bis Fujitsu, Acer, Toshiba etc nicht viel?
Was kann man eigentlich allgemein zur ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 sagen?! Die scheint ja in vielen Notebooks verbaut zu sein. Hoffe mal, dass die mit SC2 dann noch halbwegs fertig wird.

Was ist denn bspw. mit dem hier:

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5739G-734G50MN

Scheint mit deinem ziemlich ähnlich zu sein nur dass der Prozessor 3MB Cache und 1066FSB hat. Ist zwar ein wenig langsamer getaktet, aber dürfte wegen des höheren Cache und FSB schneller sein oder?
Zweiter Unterschied ist die Radeon 4650 und Radeon 4570. Denke mal, dass die 4650 die leistungsstärkere ist?!
Ach man da fängt das Kleinkarierte schon wieder an und lässt mich wieder ratlos dastehen :S


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2010)

Bei den kleinen HDDs sind die U/min nicht sooo wichtig. 

Und die 4650 ist gute 50% besser als eine 4570. Hier ein paar Benchmarks zu der 4650: Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650  da siehst Du, dass das die für aktuelle SPiele noch ganz gut brauchbar ist, natürlich dann aber nicht auf max. Details. Aber zu SC2 kann man eben rein gar nix sagen, was man da braucht.

Übrigens: eine notebook 4650 ist nicht so schnell wie eine für Desktop-PCs!


Toshiba, Acer, Samsung sind alle ähnlich gut. Dell hat nen sehr guten Service, kostet dann aber auch idR für die Leistung mehr.


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Notebook bis 700€*

Geh mal diese Liste durch: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w&bpmax=700&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=884_ATI%20%28dediziert%29~884_NVIDIA%20%28dediziert%29~29_Core%20i5&sort=p . Mit dem Core i5-430M bist Du auf der aktuellen CPU-Platform und z.T. gibt es DX11 mit Mobility HD 5470. Der hier sieht von der Ausstattung recht interessant aus: Acer Aspire 5740G-436G50MN (LX.PMF02.146) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder hier sogar mit Mobility HD 5650 Packard Bell EasyNote TJ75-JO-070GE (LX.BH602.028) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland bzw. Mobility HD 5750 Packard Bell EasyNote TJ75-JO-077GE (LX.BHB02.007) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Zur Bewertung kannst Du noch diese Tabellen heranziehen:


CPU: Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste
Grafik: Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste


----------



## BaneBlade (9. März 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Notebook bis 700€*

Hallo zusammen, ich schliesse mich hier mal an da ich selber auf der suche nach einem Notebook bis 700€ bin. Will möglichst viel Gaming fürs Geld da ich bis auf weiteres keinen anderen Rechner habe.
Das Beste was ich bisher gefunden habe wäre das hier:Notebooks Packard Bell TJ75[Exklusiv-Angebot]


Intel® Core™ i5 430M 2x 2,26 GHz bis 2,53Ghz / 4096 MB DDR3 RAM / 640 GB Festplatte / ATI Radeon HD 5650 mit 1024 MB DDR3 Grafikspeicher  / LAN / WLAN agn Wifi / 5n1 Card Reader / HDMI / Bluetooth  / Webcam / 39cm (15,6") LED Backlight Display/ Windows 7 Home Premium

Noch dazu haben die bis zum 14. eine 10% Aktion mit Cashticket, heisst ich würde das Teil für ca. 640€ bekommen.
Kann das noch jemand toppen?
LG,
BaneBlade


----------



## kress (9. März 2010)

Das Packard Bell TJ75 sieht mir sehr gut aus, denke, da wird man für 700€ nichts Besseres bekommen.
@TE: Das solltest du auch nehmen, wenn du das Geld hast, scheint sehr gut zu sein, kann keinen Kritikpunkt finden. Wart aber lieber, bis meine Meinung bestätigt wird, vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehn.


----------



## strolch (9. März 2010)

Also der TJ75 gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Scheint echt das beste Angebot zu sein.

Hab jetzt nochmal ein wenig die Angebote sortiert und ich denke, dass in die engere Auswahl folgende kommen:
Notebooks Packard Bell TJ75[Exklusiv-Angebot]

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-436G50Mn - 6 Gigabyte

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite Pro L500-1T5

Der Toshiba dürfte glaube ich rausfallen, da Grafikkarte und Prozessor schwächer sind. Ok ist dafür auch ein wenig günstiger, aber leistungstechnisch im bis 700€ Bereich fällt er dann verglichen zu den ersten beiden doch ab.
Beim Acer gibt es sogar 6GB DDR3 RAM statt wie beim Packard Bell TJ75 4GB DDR RAM . Dafür ist beim Acer die ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 deutlich schwächer als die ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 und die Festplatte geringfügig kleiner. Das mit der Festplatte ist mir aber relativ egal.
Hab ich das jetzt richtig zusammengefasst? 

Denke, dass dann unterm Strich der Packard Bell TJ75 die beste Wahl ist oder? Nicht, dass ich jetzt auch noch was übersehen habe. Jedenfalls konnte ich jetzt kein anderen Laptop im Preisbereich bis 700€ entdecken, der mir mehr bietet als der Packard Bell TJ75.

@Baneblade: Wo steht das eigentlich mit den 10% Preiserlass? Das wäre natürlich dann super gut für 640€


----------



## BaneBlade (9. März 2010)

Cash-Ticket : de : Privat : Start : Willkommen bei Cash-Ticket
Unten auf der Startseite.
Gruß,
BaneBlade


----------



## strolch (9. März 2010)

Hm ein wenig suspekt ist mir das mit den Cashtickets ja schon. Man bräuchte schonmal mindestens 5 Cashtickets...bei jedem Ticket kommen 2€ Gebühren oben rauf. Wären also 10€ bei 5 Tickets + den letzten ungenutzten Euro. Wäre also Preis - 10% + 11€.
Das muss ich nochmal schauen...mir kommt das komisch vor^^

Aber viel wichtiger wäre erstmal, dass noch ein par Erfahrene die letzten Angebote bewerten 

Gruß
strolch


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

Packard Bell is halt ein absoluter Billighersteller - rein von der Leistung her ist das aber gut. Musst halt nur hoffen, dass es lang genug einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## strolch (10. März 2010)

Also der Hinweis mit dem Billighersteller hat mich dann erstmal doch erstmal ganz schön abgeschreckt...einige Meinungen im Internet wren auch nicht sooo positiv zu dem Packard Bell.
Hab jetzt aber nochmal intensiv nach Acer, Toshiba, Sony und Samsung geguckt und folgendes gefunden:

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-436G50Bn

Notebooks Sony VAIO VPC-EB1M1E/T

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-208

Ich glaube sogar, dass der erste Acer gestern noch gut 750€ gekostet hat.
Tendiere gerade stark zu dem...6GB RAM und beste Grafikkarte von allen. Die anderen Eigenschaften sind ja dann recht ähnlich.

Was sagt ihr zu denen? Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Verarbeitung bei Acer aus?

EDIT: Was haltet ihr von dem hier: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/gaming/asus+x64ja+jx088v+gamer+edition+36


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Acer ist ganz io.k, die waren vor ner Weile mal nicht so doll, aber inzwischen sind das gute allrounder. 

Das Sony wäre Qualitativ besser, von der Leistung halt schwächer.

Das Toshiba ist auch ganz gut, die Karte ist eine umbenannte 4650 mit leicht höherem Takt.

Das Asus hat eine höher getaktete 5650, ist also theoretisch am besten.


Aber ich würd da insgesamt lieber Deinen Geschmack und sonstige merkmale (USB Anschlüsse, Festplatengröße usw. ) entscheiden lassen.


----------



## strolch (10. März 2010)

Hm also erstmal wieder danke für deine Antwort Herbboy!

Eigentlich schwanke ich gerade zwischen dem Acer und dem Asus. Beide haben einen identischen Preis bei notebooksbilliger.de. Letztendlich hab ich also die Wahl zwischen entweder 6GB RAM oder der Radeon 5730. Allerdings hab ich bei notebookjournal gelesen, dass die nur marginal besser ist als die 5650. Somit wäre rein ausstattungstechnisch der Acer leistungsfähiger aufgrund der 6GB RAM. Die Festplattengröße interessiert mich nicht sonderlich, da ich meine Multimediadaten eh auf externen Platten habe.
Der Asus hat noch einen ESATA-Anschluss...braucht man den als Normaluser? Hab bisher immer eigentlich immer meine Platten mit USB2.0 gehabt und gut war.
4 USB Anschlüsse beim Acer sind natürlich acuh praktischer als nur 3 beim Asus.

Des Weiteren kann ich zu dem Acer leider keinen Testbericht zu dem Modell finden. Der Test von notebookjournal zum Asus war ja schonmal recht gut.

Ein großer Unterschied ist aber die Garantie oder? Beim Asus gibts 24 Monate Collect & Return Service und beim Acer nur 24 Monate Bring in.
Das dürfte ein ganz starkes Argument für den Asus sein oder? Was kann man denn sonst zu Asus noch so sagen? Zählen die noch zu den vernünftigen Anbietern?

Ich weiß nicht so recht, aber irgendwie reizen mich 6GB RAM schon ein wenig. Macht sich das eigentlich noch bemerkbar? Hab meinen letzten Pc gekauft als 1GB RAM noch super gut waren . Kann das also schwer einschätzen.

Sorry, dass ich ich dich hier so sehr in meine Notebooksuche einspanne, aber sonst antwortet hier ja keiner außer dir.

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe.

Gruß
strolch


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Also, grad Asus soll in letzter Zeit keinen guten Service haben (nicht oder schlecht repariert, sehr lange Wartezeit...) - da nutzt es auch nix, dass/ob es nun collect oder wie bei acer "nur" bringIn ist... aber das spielt eh nur eine Rolle, FALLS du überhaupt meinst, dass ein Servicefall zu erwarten ist. 

idR wickelt man das eh lieber über den Shop ab, weil es da einafcher und rechtlich eindeutiger ist, dass Du Ersatz oder Geld zurück bekommst, wenn mehrere Reparaturen scheitern. Beim Kauf hast Du ja so oder so 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf das Gerät.


----------



## strolch (10. März 2010)

Ok also fällt das Garantieargument raus. Welches würdest du denn von den präferieren? Bin halt sehr unschlüssig, da es zu dem Acer noch keinen Testbericht gibt (oder ich finde ihn einfach nicht). Rein von den Daten her finde ich ihn halt schon überzeugend.

Es sind übrigens auch Meinungen anderer Mitglieder dieses Forums erwünscht


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Ich würd das Acer nehmen, habe auch selber seit ner Weile eines. 

Und such mal nur nach 5740G, ohne den Rest im Namen. Die Modelle sind idR eh nur leicht unterschiedlich, da kannst Du vlt schon Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## strolch (11. März 2010)

Hm ok gut zu wissen. Na toll sehe gerade, dass notebooksbilliger.de die wohl nur sehr unregelmäßig liefern, da die wohl nicht wissen wann sie wieder welche bekommen :S.
Bei geizhalz ist der irgendwie auch nicht mehr mit dem nbb-Preis gelistet.
Da entscheidet man sich mal und dann das


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

schau mal, ob es nicht einfach inzwischen ein neues, ähnliches Modell gibt. Grad bei Acer hast Du oft 2 Wochen später das gleiche Modell mit ner 5 statt ner 3 in dem hinteren Teil des Namens, nur weil ne andere Festplatte drin ist.   also, such mal NUR nach 5740g.


----------



## strolch (11. März 2010)

komischerweise gibts den jetzt nur noch bei nbb.de zu dem Preis unter 700€. Allerdings weiß man da wohl nie wann die mal neue bekommen oO :S


----------

